# My Boulder Mountain Report



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been to the Boulder Mountain one time before, about 20 years ago. I am glad I got to go again and vow it will not be as long before I return...

What a great time!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

great shots of great fish


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

that's awesome! Seeing those brookies out of that pond makes me happy. DWR said they were in there, nice to know they're fattening up! I'm headed back to Boulder in the fall to hit it right before the snow.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful cutts and a pretty nice brookie too. Nice trip.

Can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome pics. Thanks for that


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice brookies. Cutts are OK also.;-) 
Glad those beautiful brook trout can still find a niche even though the DWR hates them in there. Boulder Mountain and Brook Trout. What it's about!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice report, that's one of my all time favorite lakes. I'm glad it treated you well.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Very fun!! Nice pics.


----------

